# which one should I buy?



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Joez;

Consider a manual honing guide and sandpaper on granite slab or 1/2" plate glass.

Unless you are very careful you can really mess up a chisel or plane iron with a grinder. There are many reviews/ forums on manual sharpening devices / procedures on this site that can guide you and save you a lot of money. Once you get your tools sharp it only some touch up needed along the way. Besides ….... you get the pride of saying .. .. l"ook what I did!"

Good luck!


----------



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)

the bevel edge is pretty thick no edge!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I prefer a flat bevel grind over a concave bevel, so I would go with the marble/glass/sandpaper/guide method.


----------



## Seenya (Sep 18, 2011)

I just ordered the Veritas jig and a blue Norton wheel to go with it. I've used my regular grey wheel for some time with no problems but since the blue wheels run cooler why not use them. I bought the Veritas because I have several of their tools (planes, etc) and trust them to make quality accessories.


----------

